# Wow, that was awful



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

How are they going to just blatantly rob Iggy like that?


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Iggy's last dunk sucked. been done a hundred times. Boring. Nate's was original and exciting.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> Iggy's last dunk sucked. been done a hundred times. Boring. Nate's was original and exciting.


And none of Nates dunks were good enough to get the scores he got 20 trys to make a dunk thats a joke Iggys one dunk was enough to win the competition he should of kept going when he first walked out the arena


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

He should have saved the behind the backboard dunk for the last attempt, and then left the arena. Would have walked out with a 50. Instead he had to make up a dunk and the judges forgot all his previous dunks and gave him a low score. Lame.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Iguodala got robbed. It's no different from 'Nique getting robbed in '86. I feel that Iguodala's last dunk before the dunkoff was good enough for a 45.

I think you should get penalized somewhat for missing 20 dunks. I think Nate Robinson got a thousand for each dunk attempted. I do have to give it up to his conditioning though, that's impressive.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

jpk said:


> He should have saved the behind the backboard dunk for the last attempt, and then left the arena. Would have walked out with a 50. Instead he had to make up a dunk and the judges forgot all his previous dunks and gave him a low score. Lame.


His last dunk sucked, and he missed it at first. Could've, should've, would've, but he didn't, so he lost.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> His last dunk sucked, and he missed it at first. Could've, should've, would've, but he didn't, so he lost.


Go back to the Knicks board troll. Nate Didnt deserve a 44 on the first dunk of the first round and he sure as hell didnt deserve 3 10s when he tried 20 times what a joke. Even the judges gave iggy the win until they realized the score and changed there votes


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You have posted the SAME DAMN ****, and last I checked it did not valid for a legitmate argument. You are obviously a Knicks fan, and oh let's see your 9 games behind us, good luck catching up to that. Anyway, Nate Robinson's dunks weren't exciting, by designed, once he missed it so many damn times, we knew what he was going to do. That should lower the score IMO it was a 42. Iggy's didn't have to be super natural, nor did they have to be exciting. By design, it should've been 45-47 range. And that would've been more then enough to win.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Iggy got screwed, even the crowd booed at the end, that's the story. He had the best dunk, that AI to AI stuff was really sick and everyone knows who's the best dunker, whether he won it or not :clap:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I kinda wish Allen wasnt in the All Star game cuz i prolly wouldnt watch it


and now for the first time I realize why Lebron wouldnt be part of the Dunk Competition bc its officially became a JOKE


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Charles Barkley said:


> "They got them Superbowl refs."


Now you know how the Seahawks feel.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Now you know how the Seahawks feel.


Dude you cant even compare this to the Seahawks game....

you want a good comparison..... im going to go watch some Wrestling tonight and pretend that the outcome isnt rigged


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

im gonna create a burn kenny smith sig..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

AIFAN3 said:


> im gonna create a burn kenny smith sig..


Why? Kenny gave Iguodala a 10 on his last dunk, everyone else gave 9's.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude you cant even compare this to the Seahawks game....
> 
> you want a good comparison..... im going to go watch some Wrestling tonight and pretend that the outcome isnt rigged


Can't compare to the Seahawks game!? Iguodala got a 50 in his first dunk in the 2nd round- the bounce, behind the back dunk. Since he did a behind the back dunk before, the lack of creativity should have not got him a 50. That's a bull**** call, and the 50 led him to the dunk-off.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Can't compare to the Seahawks game!? Iguodala got a 50 in his first dunk in the 2nd round- the bounce, behind the back dunk. Since he did a behind the back dunk before, the lack of creativity should have not got him a 50. That's a bull**** call, and the 50 led him to the dunk-off.


It shouldnt of been a 50 in a real dunk competition your right but they had to give him a 50 for it bc of all the bull**** scores they gave Nate

If Nates 20th Dunk was a 47 then Iggys Behind the back dunk should of been worth about 65

The fact that you are even arguing this is baffling


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:
 

> Why? Kenny gave Iguodala a 10 on his last dunk, everyone else gave 9's.


Nah, Elvin Hayes gave him the ten. Kenny gave him a nine. I'm surprised Kenny didn't have a "four" ready, just to seal it for his favorite.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I think Iguodala got robbed. It's no different from 'Nique getting robbed in '86. I feel that Iguodala's last dunk before the dunkoff was good enough for a 45.


GOOD ENOUGH FOR A 45?!?!?! One of the judges gave him a 10 on that lame *** done a 100 times dunk! He should have gotten lower then a 44. (Tell me how one of the judges gives that dunk a 10 when its been done a billion times?!?!)

You can argue all you want but NATE ROBISON IS THE CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!! Dont worry anyway no one remebers the losers in those contest only the winners :banana:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Nah, Elvin Hayes gave him the ten. Kenny gave him a nine. I'm surprised Kenny didn't have a "four" ready, just to seal it for his favorite.


Damn, you're right. I guess I was thinking his dunk before that.



Truknicksfan said:


> GOOD ENOUGH FOR A 45?!?!?! One of the judges gave him a 10 on that lame *** done a 100 times dunk! He should have gotten lower then a 44. (Tell me how one of the judges gives that dunk a 10 when its been done a billion times?!?!)
> 
> You can argue all you want but NATE ROBISON IS THE CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!! Dont worry anyway no one remebers the losers in those contest only the winners :banana:


Too bad the Knicks can't count this win for their season huh? :laugh:

Oh wait.. this just in.. Nate Robinson was missing those dunks on purpose, he wanted his percentage of made dunks to match the Knicks winning percentage. :clown:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Oh wait.. this just in.. Nate Robinson was missing those dunks on purpose, he wanted his percentage of made dunks to match the Knicks winning percentage. :clown:


LMAO CLASSIC!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Dont worry anyway no one remebers the losers in those contest only the winners :banana:


Except for this comp where the loser is the only one who will be remembered, Only a knick fan would think Dre wasnt robbed

in 10 years no one will even remember who won this competition but they will be talking about Iggys one dunk for the NEXT 20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Damn, you're right. I guess I was thinking his dunk before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. Andre was robbed.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Andre got robbed, but there's nothing anyone can do about it. All we can do is hope he comes back next year and gets the trophy that he deserves, end of story.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Damned right he was robbed, he only needed 45 to win, had K-Smith not changed the score, he would've had 48 or something.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> Andre got robbed, but there's nothing anyone can do about it. All we can do is hope he comes back next year and gets the trophy that he deserves, end of story.


Nah if i were him i wouldnt come back Id do exactly what Lebron did and said ummm I dont think so

I really think this will hurt the ppl that decide to do it


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Nah if i were him i wouldnt come back Id do exactly what Lebron did and said ummm I dont think so
> 
> I really think this will hurt the ppl that decide to do it


Unlike LeBron, Iguodala doesn't have the ASG to fall back on. Remember LeBron's rookie year he turned it down because he was hurt, and thought he would be in the ASG. After that he just didn't want it. 

I think it would be a bad business move for Iguodala to turn down an invite to the Slam Dunk next year, if he continues to improve his overall game (especially scoring) going into next year and shows signs of emerging as a star.. a Slam Dunk win could help him get a sneaker deal.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Too bad the Knicks can't count this win for their season huh?


Yeah that was sooooooo funny. I didnt see that joke coming from a mile away...was just wondering who would say it. Yeah........classic..........

Plus I love this, us knicks fans are loving how u all are whinning.....only makes it all the better.

NATE 2006 SLAM DUNK CHAMP!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah that was sooooooo funny. I didnt see that joke coming from a mile away...was just wondering who would say it. Yeah........classic..........
> 
> Plus I love this, us knicks fans are loving how u all are whinning.....only makes it all the better.
> 
> NATE 2006 SLAM DUNK CHAMP!


Yeah, that was a little obvious.. but it's funny you left off the last one, because you'd have to admit that was actually clever. :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Yeah, that was a little obvious.. but it's funny you left off the last one, because you'd have to admit that was actually clever.


The Jokes were fine...the knicks suck ***, but the point is it was far from "LMAO CLASSIC" I guess simple things please simple minds......

The point is people need to chill with this cheated thing. I feel that AI WAS cheated.....but not before he was given a 44 on a boring *** dunk.(that he didnt even complete on the first try)So overall I think the judging sucked all around.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> The Jokes were fine...the knicks suck ***, but the point is it was far from "LMAO CLASSIC" I guess simple things please simple minds......
> 
> The point is people need to chill with this cheated thing. I feel that AI WAS cheated.....but not before he was given a 44 on a boring *** dunk.(that he didnt even complete on the first try)So overall I think the judging sucked all around.


But you are simple minded to believe Nate Deserved his 44 on his first dunk of the 2nd Round it was a below avg dunk that once again took him 20 trys to do the first one he attempted would of been better but he switched up to a even more weaker dunk after he couldnt get it after 10 trys he should of got a 40 AT THE MOST for that dunk so it should of never went to a Dunk off thats the pathetic part

I have nothing against Nate he did a hell of a job for his size he had some nice dunks but what i do have a problem withis the Judges who had to change their scores to make sure your boy won and all the knick fans that are as blind as they were to thinki larry brown could come and make them a great team NATE did NOT deserve this win and if you think he really did then yah you are really blind


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> It shouldnt of been a 50 in a real dunk competition your right but they had to give him a 50 for it bc of all the bull**** scores they gave Nate
> 
> If Nates 20th Dunk was a 47 then Iggys Behind the back dunk should of been worth about 65
> 
> The fact that you are even arguing this is baffling


The fact that Iggy did the same thing twice in a row is baffling. That could be the first time in history a player did the same dunk twice in a Slam Dunk competition. You're pissed at Nate's attempts, but you don't take into account Iggy's lack of creativity?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> The fact that Iggy did the same thing twice in a row is baffling. That could be the first time in history a player did the same dunk twice in a Slam Dunk competition. You're pissed at Nate's attempts, but you don't take into account Iggy's lack of creativity?


No i dont because if it was judged correctly it would not of got that far it would of been already over so your argument would not even exist


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok I jus wanna appologize for the size of the first but it was the only place i could find to host it if anyone can find a way to get the bigger pic on here let me know and Ill try

But for me i will end this discussion with this and say no more.....

Allen got it Right.....









Of what you might ask....Well this of Course....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> No i dont because if it was judged correctly it would not of got that far it would of been already over so your argument would not even exist


So you say Nate's first dunk wouldn't have gotten a measly 41? That was the score needed to get into the 2nd round.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> So you say Nate's first dunk wouldn't have gotten a measly 41? That was the score needed to get into the 2nd round.


No I was talking about his first Dunk of the 2nd round but im done with this conversation


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I concur. That sudden switch up was blatent. They should have kept the first score. What I've found to be the most perturbing about the dunk contest in recent years is why in the era of text messaging and the internet are there still celebrity judges? Wouldn't it make more sense to let the fans choose?


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

am i the only one who nearly ****ted myself when he dunked over Spud Webb but afterwards realized it wasn't that impressive? Kenyon Martin sitting on the chair last year was probably taller than Spud Webb. What a ****ing joke. I have never been disgusted at a dunk contest/all star event before, but this just pisses me off.

Whatever, Iguodala's better than Nate and will be for the remainder of their careers, Nate can have the dunk contest win, we have Scottie Pippen part two on the Sixers. i'm sure it's much easier being a Sixers fan with Iggy and AI than a Knicks fan.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> all the knick fans that are as blind as they were to thinki larry brown could come and make them a great team


Yeah thats so not true....most Knicks fans knew we were going to be nothing this year. So whatever, this could be argued about forever. All I care about is that Nate is the slam Dunk champ.

And next time please put some periods in your comments instead of having two long run on sentences and then call me simple minded.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I concur. That sudden switch up was blatent. They should have kept the first score. What I've found to be the most perturbing about the dunk contest in recent years is why in the era of text messaging and the internet are there still celebrity judges? Wouldn't it make more sense to let the fans choose?


I'd rather have judges, the internet vote is a lot easier to be swayed. They just need the judges to be actual dunkers, even if the guys are active players.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I'd rather have judges, the internet vote is a lot easier to be swayed. They just need the judges to be actual dunkers, even if the guys are active players.


I would have loved to see Vince, MJ, Dr J, Jason Richardson be the judges.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, it is my opinion that the dunk contest was Iggy's to lose.

He had it won, all Nate was doing IMO was putting on a show at that point and if Iggy at LEAST tried to be creative and make his dunk, it would have been his.

BUUUUUUUT, he opted to go the safe route, and do a dunk we've seen dozens of times before. 

As for the last dunk off, the score to win was 48, and Iggy got a 47, which would have FORCED A TIE. 

This is what people neglect to notice. They just sit there and assume Iggy had a WINNING score, when in fact he didnt.

Maybe Malone felt since it went to a tie, he didnt do enough to win and changed his score.

is it right? Probably not

Also, like I've said elsewhere, its not quite the same to compare Nate to Chris Andersen.

Chris Andersen couldn't get a simple bounce dunk, while nate was throwing it through his legs a couple times then throwing it off the backboard while still in the air.

Not to mention he gives up over a foot of height to Andersen.

It only makes Andersen look even more pathetic, actually.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> am i the only one who nearly ****ted myself when he dunked over Spud Webb but afterwards realized it wasn't that impressive? Kenyon Martin sitting on the chair last year was probably taller than Spud Webb. What a ****ing joke. I have never been disgusted at a dunk contest/all star event before, but this just pisses me off.
> 
> Whatever, Iguodala's better than Nate and will be for the remainder of their careers, Nate can have the dunk contest win, we have Scottie Pippen part two on the Sixers. i'm sure it's much easier being a Sixers fan with Iggy and AI than a Knicks fan.


 :laugh: I don't understand why fans have to be so pathetic either.

I may be a Knicks fan, but I damn sure ain't a homer, and I am thankful for that, and the ability to be reasonably unbiased.

With that said I must say before the dunk contest I was rooting for Iggy to win, and expected Nate to just put up a good enough showing as a Knick fan.

I do hope Iggy returns next year, knowing that he cannot slack - because that off the backboard dunk was AMAZING, and had that been his final dunk... it would have shut the place DOWN.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> am i the only one who nearly ****ted myself when he dunked over Spud Webb but afterwards realized it wasn't that impressive? Kenyon Martin sitting on the chair last year was probably taller than Spud Webb. What a ****ing joke. I have never been disgusted at a dunk contest/all star event before, but this just pisses me off.


He jumped over someone that was taller then him. Most of the time when its some sitting down thier like half the hieght of the dunker.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We're not blind, that's what the Nate defenders are obviously using as an argument. Last I Checked, last the whole damn WORLD checked, he needed 45 to win, he would've gotten 48, had the origional score not been changed.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> We're not blind, that's what the Nate defenders are obviously using as an argument. Last I Checked, last the whole damn WORLD checked, he needed 45 to win, he would've gotten 48, had the origional score not been changed.


 WHAT?

He needed 45 to win? Where do you see that? I got my tape on pause, and it says he needs a 48 to WIN. 

Not to mention, Nate scored a 47, so a 45 would be losing.

On top of that, he originally scored 47, and that would have been a TIE. It was changed to 46, which is a loss.

Not only are you a homer, you're a homer who's blind and doesn't know math.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> WHAT?
> 
> He needed 45 to win? Where do you see that? I got my tape on pause, and it says he needs a 48 to WIN.
> 
> ...


I think he's talking about before the dunkoff. I do have to admit though.. and this is hard since Iguodala is my favorite player... but Moses bumped up the score of his second dunk in the Finals. No way did that deserve a ten. I was actually laughing about that.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think he's talking about before the dunkoff. I do have to admit though.. and this is hard since Iguodala is my favorite player... but Moses bumped up the score of his second dunk in the Finals. No way did that deserve a ten. I was actually laughing about that.


 Oh, then my bad dude. Like I was saying, it didn't matter who won when it came to them, cuz those were my picks. But you can't say Iggy tried as hard as Nate.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The judging may have been biased,but it was the rules and iggys brain that should be in questionj..Its not nates fault the rules let you have 50 attempts..It is Iggys fault that he didnt save his best dunk for last and did the same type of dunk..Thats flat out dumb..

BTW,you can compare Smith Dunk over Kenyon to nates..nates is 5'7" with stumps for arms and tiny little paws for hands..he got lucky with the rules,but those dunks were absolutly sick


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Damn, you're right. I guess I was thinking his dunk before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was Barkley who said this "Nate shouldnt be disappointed if he loses, I mean he does play for the Knicks. Its like second nature for him."

Kenny did want Nate to win, it was obvious. And honestly the height arguement is getting old. I think its harder for a taller person to do something spectacular than a little guy. If a 5 7 guy can dunk, you know he has plenty of time to do things in the air, whereas the taller guy has to be quicker with his motions and have more hang time to perform the same dunk.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I think you guys have it backwards, Spud Webb is shorter than Nate. Nate is 5'9" and Spud Webb is 5'7".

Nate is LESS impressive than Spud Webb, he jumped over a guy that is shorter than him. Spud can jump higher and had more hops. Nate is not Spud Webb.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jpk said:


> I think you guys have it backwards, Spud Webb is shorter than Nate. Nate is 5'9" and Spud Webb is 5'7".
> 
> Nate is LESS impressive than Spud Webb, he jumped over a guy that is shorter than him. Spud can jump higher and had more hops. Nate is not Spud Webb.


Come on now.. Nate in sneakers was the same height as Spudd Webb in dress shoes.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

jpk said:


> I think you guys have it backwards, Spud Webb is shorter than Nate. Nate is 5'9" and Spud Webb is 5'7".
> 
> Nate is LESS impressive than Spud Webb, he jumped over a guy that is shorter than him. Spud can jump higher and had more hops. Nate is not Spud Webb.


spud and nate shouldnt go in the same sentence in my opinion.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Nate's no Spud Webb, he's a joke, I'll let my SIG speak the rest


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cru_Thik said:


> spud and nate shouldnt go in the same sentence in my opinion.


That's because Nate's going to be a way better player than Spudd was.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Nate's no Spud Webb, he's a joke, I'll let my SIG speak the rest


I agree. Nate Robinson can dunk theres no denying that, but him winning the championship is a joke. Iggy should have won, bottom line. If Iggy would have brought out Dr. J and let him stand there, he would have won. Its all about the historical outlook now, last year it was Nique, this year Spud. Next years winner with have a throwback routine to it.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Nate's no Spud Webb, he's a joke, I'll let my SIG speak the rest


Holy ****! That dunk is amazing!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Kenny did want Nate to win, it was obvious. And honestly the height arguement is getting old. I think its harder for a taller person to do something spectacular than a little guy. If a 5 7 guy can dunk, you know he has plenty of time to do things in the air, whereas the taller guy has to be quicker with his motions and have more hang time to perform the same dunk.


Thats going in my sig. Congrats


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Thats going in my sig. Congrats


Arent you just so witty :biggrin: 
Now stay out of these neck of the woods kid be4 we come to your own home and run you out of it
O wait our reserves already did that to you this year my baddddddddddddd :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> O wait our reserves already did that to you this year my baddddddddddddd


I must not be witty because I didnt get that at all......eh cant win them all I guess.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I must not be witty because I didnt get that at all......eh cant win them all I guess.


No you cant, just go back to the knicks forum, the one place where ppl will actually think nate did win the Contest.

Peace


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I must not be witty because I didnt get that at all......eh cant win them all I guess.



Pretty sure he was talking about that game where the 6ers beat up on the Knicks even though they didnt have Iverson. 

I don't get why everyone is so pissed about this dunk contest ruling. Yeah it kinda sucked but its not like it was a call that cost us a playoff spot or anything. It was the dunk contest. It was fun. It succeeded in making everyone watching it go OHHHHHHH and thats all that matters.Its on Par with an AND1 game. Same thing with the All Star game. Its a novelty. Something thats fun for the sake of being fun. Its a break from the stressful reg. season and nothing we should really waste our time dwelling on.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> No I was talking about his first Dunk of the 2nd round but im done with this conversation


Then the next day.........



> No you cant, just go back to the knicks forum, the one place where ppl will actually think nate did win the Contest.


Hey atleast you learned to use periods.



Yeah your reserves beat us, but your team is still only 25-27, so I wouldnt be toooo happy.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Then the next day.........
> 
> 
> Hey atleast you learned to use periods.
> ...


Yah thats right, as long as you post over here im going to respond i didnt think you were dumb enough to continue. yah 25-27 so what, im jus glad i dont have to bleed blue and orange as you would say but ill be sure to send a pic of nate over to your side of the forum as thanks for your posts over here


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I have a question to the Knick fans gloating about Nate Robinson's one point win. Wasnt his dunk the same dunk iggy did but just from another angle. forget the kick stuff he did before the dunk, it was a between the legs dunk that took him 14 tries to do it so didnt he do the same lame *** dunk thats been done 100 times?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> im jus glad i dont have to bleed blue and orange


Its bleed orange and blue :biggrin:


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

didn't Nate Robinson attempt his last dunk more than Iguodala attempted dunks, period?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Creativity > Attempts


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, it never ceases to amaze me, that you (Knicks) Are the 3rd team in the eastern Conference with 30 losses on the year. Obviously, we haven't been consistant, but inspite of our pitifiul record, we're still the 8th seed.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> didn't Nate Robinson attempt his last dunk more than Iguodala attempted dunks, period?


you cant penalise Nate because the rules suck.....

I think the best dunk of the night was Nate jumping over Spudd Webb...Iggys was amazing,but mainly because it was so ****ing dangerous....He had to jump far and carefully,but obviously not too high,cause he would knock his head off if he got up too high...

Nate is 5'7",with short arms and lttle hands...He jumped over Spud and his legs and feet cleared Spuds shoulders...In my mind seeing someone with their lehs and feet 60" off the ground is the dunk of the night...:cheers:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

It was close no doubt about that, but the biggest thing that upset me was that Kenny Changed his score and he was pimping Nate all night long. If Kenny didnt changed it I would have had no problem at all, but he did and he owes Iggy and apology.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I've read that Iggy was on Cold Pizza today. Has anyone seen or captured it ?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I've read that Iggy was on Cold Pizza today. Has anyone seen or captured it ?


I saw it, Iggy handled himself with class which was good to see.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

glad to see truknicksfan responded in this thread 3 times and never acknowledged my post.

ClassiC


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> glad to see truknicksfan responded in this thread 3 times and never acknowledged my post.


Why so I can say this, then you can say that...then in the end Ill just say "well nate is the champ so get over it"

See just saved us both a few post.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> I saw it, Iggy handled himself with class which was good to see.


yes it is. you know he really wanted to say something out of hand though.


----------

